# Laurion Mineral Exploration Inc (LME.VN) (OTC: LMEFF)



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

__





Laurion Mineral Exploration


LAURION Mineral Exploration Inc. (TSXV:LME OTCPINK: LMEFF) is a small-cap, mid-stage junior exploration and development company focused primarily on its wholly owned 47km2 (11,607ac.) flagship ‘brown field’ Ishkoday Gold Polymetallic Project located 220km




www.laurion.ca








__





Laurion Mineral Exploration - About Us


LAURION Mineral Exploration Inc. (TSXV:LME OTCPINK: LMEFF) is a small-cap, mid-stage junior exploration and development company focused primarily on its wholly owned 47km2 (11,607ac.) flagship ‘brown field’ Ishkoday Gold Polymetallic Project located 220km




www.laurion.ca








__





Laurion Mineral Exploration - Corporate Presentation


LAURION Mineral Exploration Inc. (TSXV:LME OTCPINK: LMEFF) is a small-cap, mid-stage junior exploration and development company focused primarily on its wholly owned 47km2 (11,607ac.) flagship ‘brown field’ Ishkoday Gold Polymetallic Project located 220km




www.laurion.ca








__





Laurion Mineral Exploration - Stock Information


LAURION Mineral Exploration Inc. (TSXV:LME OTCPINK: LMEFF) is a small-cap, mid-stage junior exploration and development company focused primarily on its wholly owned 47km2 (11,607ac.) flagship ‘brown field’ Ishkoday Gold Polymetallic Project located 220km




www.laurion.ca





Portfolio of 1 property
Mgmt owns 72% of S/O
Gold Stockpile ready to be sold
Full funded but keep raising $$

DO YOUR DD Before investing


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's some DD. 

This company has existed since at least 2011 and has never made a single dollar in revenue over that period. 

The number of shares outstanding was 77 million is 2011 and is now 204 million. It has risen every year. They just keep issuing more and more shares to raise money.

The fact that management owns 72% of shares is bad news, not good. This means that 1) management benefits from pump & dump postings, which encourages them. 2) Management has full control over shareholder votes which means your average Joe shareholder has no chance to stop the company from doing things that only benefit management (e.g. giving out bonuses). 

Would recommend staying away from this. Far, far away.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

Spudd said:


> The fact that management owns 72% of shares is bad news, not good. This means that 1) management benefits from pump & dump postings, which encourages them. 2) Management has full control over shareholder votes which means your average Joe shareholder has no chance to stop the company from doing things that only benefit management (e.g. giving out bonuses).


\

Management with skin in the game is usually considered a good thing. Most pumps have little insider ownership.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

I think this group is clean.
I suspect management was not far behind when the stock had a gap from 0.20 to mid 0.60
The greatest risk is LME having 1 property, you make it or you die.
Will see stay tuned


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't, but we'll see.


----------

